# Starting on free weights...really need to loose beer belly - diet tips please?



## krishijones (Dec 7, 2011)

I have an annoying beer belly that doesn't seem to go despite me doing treadmills and crunches. Could anyone suggest a good diet plan to help reduce this please? (I'm starting free weights from tomorrow as well so hoping this will help reduce that belly issue!)


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello mate,if you start a thread in the `Getting started` section ask a few questions, im sure you will get some help there


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

To put it in lamens terms cals in - cals out, if your eating more than your burning you will put weight on, less and you will loose.

Crunches won't burn the fat i'm afraid, cardio and a good diet are a start, heavy weights will build muscle that requres more kcals so a combination of the 3.

http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/ - good to get you started but you will find it gets more complex as you increase you knowlage.

Stick around here and you will get all the info you need, but if you have the sort of beer belly I had, its gona take some time.

Welcome to the forums and good luck.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

get yourself and exercise bike or a treadmill for home. get a load of DVD box sets, set up the equipment in front of your TV and do an episode a day moving on to two. watch what you eat and cut down on the booze. hard to get rid of a beer gut when you are swilling shitloads of the stuff down you


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> get yourself and exercise bike or a treadmill for home. get a load of DVD box sets, set up the equipment in front of your TV and do an episode a day moving on to two. watch what you eat and cut down on the booze. hard to get rid of a beer gut when you are swilling shitloads of the stuff down you


Amen brother - the devils nectar


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Have a look at the calorie calcultor on this page http://www.healthyweightforum.org/eng/calculators/calories-required/... then work out how to achieve the right amount, there are loads of sites telling you the calories in all sorts of foods example .....

How Many Calories in Asda Pasta Twirls

View calories and nutrition info per 1 Serving/50g of Asda Pasta Twirls and see how many calories are in 100g of Asda Pasta Twirls and its nutrition information.

Asda Pasta Twirls Calories and Nutrition per Serving (1 Serving=1 Serving/50g)

Calories	173

Protein	6

Carbohydrate	35.5

Fat	0.8

Fibre	1.5

Alcohol	0

Calories for each Nutrient for 100g of Asda Pasta Twirls

carbs 81.1%

protein 14.6%

fats 4.3%.................................good luck


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Amen brother - the devils nectar


nice though isnt it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> nice though isnt it


Certainly is


----------



## krishijones (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replies. Following your advice and the links you've posted now. Thanks again


----------

